# Skins für mein Rebirth 338 v2



## acidwarrior (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie man sich selber Skins/Mods für das Rebirth 338 machen kann. Bitte helft mir, ich habs bitter nötig! 

Ich freue mich schon auf Antworten.



3 3


----------



## jore (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

auf http://www.bome.com/ReNovator findest du ein nützliches Tool. Ich glaube es ist sogar das einzige dieser Art.


Gruß

jore


----------



## acidwarrior (4. Februar 2004)

Danke schön!


----------

